# All Digests for Newsletter 2834



## Guest (Oct 24, 2021)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Oct 24, 2021

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

The need arose...
My two almost completed projects
US Bank Crochet commercial
I need suggestions.
can somebody advise please
Wool or Acrylic to start garter tab co
River folk pullover
Xmas jumper graphs please
Need help reading a chart
Please help clarify instructions
Pattern help and advice please
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Minnie mouse set k
Holli surprised by owls!
My first headband
Quilt for Baby
Sweater for Grand daughter
DGD's Blanket
Doll (c)
Hot Grape by Yarn Bee
Silver Bells, Silver Bells
Easy Goes It Shawl II - jumbo size
shawl and wash cloths
Lace shawl for my aunt and Pebbles cowl for a GF
Singers
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

kk's Saturday Side Splitters
Look at the cute little freebie that arrived in my Knitctate
Cat urine
My tea tonight.
I got a squishy today
I do not know where ...
Cooking Question
My friends new rescue cat.
Photographic
Apricot chicken - need a bit of help
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 22nd October, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 8th October, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd September, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Baby alpaca silk shawl for sale
SOLD Sets of Sweet Minis - Follow That Flamingo
3 skeins of red Patons
*Links and Resources*

Mandala Cardi for Women, XS-5XL (K)
Laura Pullover for Women, 40" to 68" (K)
Lavinia Poncho for Women, S-3XL (C)
Floral Garden Granny Square Blanket (C)
Mountain Ridge Beanie and Scarf for Adults (C)
Mug Rug
*Pattern Requests*

What to do with 100 yards of alpaca/buffalo yarn
*Other Crafts*

GS's quilt
Another latch hook question


----------

